

Show HN: Fufox.net – Dropbox without limits and 100% free - fufoxofficial
http://www.fufox.net/

======
avree
Fufox provides a 100% free service. We're optimizing our cost and thus making
a short profit with ads. Enough profit to ensure a 100% free service without
restrictions. We only rely on advertising.

\----

I'd rather just pay for Dropbox, rather than trust your people not to misuse
my data or my files.

~~~
fufoxofficial
Fufox is not using your personal data for commercial purposes. We don't
provide or sell any users related data to any company.

We are improving our services everyday and we hope we will convince you in the
future to use our services.

~~~
mathgeek
While I believe your intentions are good, the track history of free companies
that rely on advertising isn't all that great. Essentially, many people will
read your statement and mentally append a "yet..."

------
gregmorton
Looks good, but there's no thumbs or visual ways to identify documents. If I'm
looking for a specific image in a batch, for instance.

------
cuchoi
Did anyone used this service before it was shut down on 2012?

